
New materials could turn water into the fuel of the future - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11022.html
======
gus_massa
The title is misleading, it looks like a linkbait generated by a funny xkcd
substitution.

The article is a copy of the a press release. Other sites have almost the same
title and text:

[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-03/ciot-
nmc0306...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-03/ciot-
nmc030617.php)

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170306151722.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170306151722.htm)

The original source is: [http://www.caltech.edu/news/new-materials-could-turn-
water-f...](http://www.caltech.edu/news/new-materials-could-turn-water-fuel-
future-54294) So Caltech is guilty of the horrible title.

The "new materials" are some new vanadates. They are using them as catalyst to
use solar power for something like an electrolysis that produces hydrogen and
oxygen from water. I'm not sure, but they may try to add some carbon to
produce a more stable fuel instead of hydrogen.

A better title is: "New material could help to use solar power to produce the
fuel of the future"

